# Gebrauchte Wago Programmier Software



## EinUrElf (5 Januar 2020)

Moin

verstehe ich das richtig, das ich gebrauchte original Software von Wago auf original CD problemlos benutzen kann?
Wie sieht die original Lizenz zur Wago 759-911 aus? Lizenzdatei? CD Key Hologramm?

Kann ich mit einer Hardware gebundenen Lizenz von 3S die Wago-I/O-Pro Software benutzen?

Gruß
Robert


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2020)

Hallo Robert,


EinUrElf schrieb:


> Kann ich mit einer Hardware gebundenen Lizenz von 3S die Wago-I/O-Pro Software benutzen?


Was meinst Du mit "Hardware gebundenen Lizenz von 3S"? Eine Lizenz für die Runtime für WAGO Steuerungen? Das geht aus zwei Gründen nicht. Bei einer Runtime von 3S brauchst Du auch die Entwicklungsumgebung von 3S, außerdem gibt es meine ich keine Runtime von 3S für WAGO Steuerungen mit Codesys V2.3 und darauf basiert I/O Pro und für eine V3 Runtime kann kein Programm mit einer Entwicklungsumgebung für V2.3 erzeugt werden. 

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## EinUrElf (5 Januar 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit "Hardware gebundenen Lizenz von 3S"?


Diese hier.

Also entweder CODESYS V3 mit der oben genannten Lizenz oder Wago-I/O-Pro?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2020)

EinUrElf schrieb:


> Diese hier.
> 
> Also entweder CODESYS V3 mit der oben genannten Lizenz oder Wago-I/O-Pro?


Dafür brauchst Du dann, wie geschrieben, Codesys V3 von 3S und musst die 3S Runtime auf der SPS einspielen. Das Äquivalent dazu wäre e!Cockpit von WAGO mit der entsprechenden Runtime und Lizenz auf der SPS.
I/O-Pro funktioniert nur, wenn die passende Runtime und Lizenz auf der SPS ist.
Wurde Deine SPS denn ohne Runtime-Lizenz und/oder Runtime geliefert?


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wurde Deine SPS denn ohne Runtime-Lizenz und/oder Runtime geliefert?



Wo ist eigentlich bei den PFCs der Unterschied zwischen Runtime und Firmware?
Ist die Runtime bei der Firmware dabei oder wird die Runtime beim Aufspielen des Projekts mit eCockpit drauf gespielt?
Hab mich mit dem Thema auch noch nie auseinander gesetzt.

Für den TE denke ich ist wichtig, dass zur 3S Runtime die 3S Entwicklungsumgebung gehört und zur Wago Runtime eben eCockpit oder I/O-Pro.


----------



## EinUrElf (5 Januar 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wurde Deine SPS denn ohne Runtime-Lizenz und/oder Runtime geliefert?


Ich habe nur den nackten Controller gebraucht gekauft. Er war auf e!cockpit eingestellt. Vor dem FW Update habe ich jedoch ein Backup gemacht.

Da ich mit e!cockpit noch keine Erfahrung habe und dort auch nicht weiter komme, überlege ich auf einen älteren Controller umzusteigen und
es mit Codesys V3 von 3S zu versuchen.
Für den vollen Funktionsumpfang den e!cockpit bietet, den ich vermutlich nie nutzen werde, ist mir die Lizenz einfach zu teuer.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2020)

Da wäre ein Starterkit die richtige Wahl. Ist zwar auch etwas teurer, aber wenn man den Controller dann einzeln verkauft und e!Cockpit behält spart man immer noch einiges.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## EinUrElf (5 Januar 2020)

An sich hast du schon recht mit dem Starterkit.
Doch für eine Minimal Anwendung ist das auch viel Geld. Zumal ich mit der 3S Lizenz und dem jetzigen Controller bei 1/3 des Starterkits liege.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich bei den PFCs der Unterschied zwischen Runtime und Firmware?
> Ist die Runtime bei der Firmware dabei oder wird die Runtime beim Aufspielen des Projekts mit eCockpit drauf gespielt?
> Hab mich mit dem Thema auch noch nie auseinander gesetzt.


Bei Codesys basierten Systemen (z.B. WAGO, Beckhoff) wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, immer ein Betriebssystem (z.B. Windows oder Linux) benötigt, das kann zusammen mit den Treibern als Firmware bezeichnet werden. Darauf wird dann die Runtime installiert und diese ist notwendig, damit über die Entwicklungsumgebung ein Programm aufgespielt werden kann. Es muss nicht zwingend eine Runtime auf den Geräten (z.B. Beckhoff CX) vorhanden sein, sie können ja auch als sehr kompakter IPC genutzt werden. 


Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2020)

EinUrElf schrieb:


> Ich habe nur den nackten Controller gebraucht gekauft. Er war auf e!cockpit eingestellt. Vor dem FW Update habe ich jedoch ein Backup gemacht.
> 
> Da ich mit e!cockpit noch keine Erfahrung habe und dort auch nicht weiter komme, überlege ich auf einen älteren Controller umzusteigen und
> es mit Codesys V3 von 3S zu versuchen.
> Für den vollen Funktionsumpfang den e!cockpit bietet, den ich vermutlich nie nutzen werde, ist mir die Lizenz einfach zu teuer.



Also irgendwie widersprichst du dir.
e!Cockpit baut auf Codesys 3 auf. Die Programmierung und der Sprachumfang entsprechen Codesys 3.
In e!Cockpit bekommst du z.B. zusätzlich die Hardwareconfig und die Wago Bibliotheken.
Der Einstieg in e!Cockpit ist eigentlich einfach.


----------



## EinUrElf (5 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also irgendwie widersprichst du dir.


Vielleicht aus Unwissendheit.



Blockmove schrieb:


> Der Einstieg in e!Cockpit ist eigentlich einfach.


Eigentlich ... oder halt auch nicht.
In meinem ersten Thema komme ich halt nicht weiter und nach allem was ich an Informationen zusammen getragen habe, meine ich, das mit einem älteren Controller (750-880) die IOs ohne SPS verwenden kann und mit Codesys 3 mir eine günstige Option offen halte, diesen später einmal mit SPS verwenden zu können.


----------



## Blockmove (5 Januar 2020)

EinUrElf schrieb:


> Vielleicht aus Unwissendheit.
> 
> 
> Eigentlich ... oder halt auch nicht.
> In meinem ersten Thema komme ich halt nicht weiter und nach allem was ich an Informationen zusammen getragen habe, meine ich, das mit einem älteren Controller (750-880) die IOs ohne SPS verwenden kann und mit Codesys 3 mir eine günstige Option offen halte, diesen später einmal mit SPS verwenden zu können.



Wenn du nur auf IOs per Modbus zugreifen willst, dann ist ein nackter Buskoppler einfacher.
Ich glaub da müsste ein 750-362 (ohne Garantie) passen.
Oder du holst dir aus der Bucht einen alten 750-841 oder 842. da ist der Modbus-Zugriff auch deutlich einfacher als bei den PFC.
Vorallem passen da noch die meisten Anleitungen und Tutorials mit den Registeradressen im Netz.
Ich hab bei meiner Homeautomation beim Umstieg auf e!Cockpit Modbus durch OPC UA ersetzt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## holgermaik (5 Januar 2020)

Hallo
Also mal zum Verständnis
ein 750-88x wird mit IO Pro programmiert. Dies beinhaltet Codesys 2.3 plus Targetdaten von Wago.
750-8203 kann mit IO Pro oder ecockpit programmiert werden. Wobei ecockpit Codesys v3.5 enthält plus Zusatzbibliotheken die direkt auf den PFC zugeschnitten sind von Wago.

Wenn du also mit ecockpit nicht zurecht kommst, wird es mit Codesys 3.5 schon gar nichts.

Holger


----------



## EinUrElf (7 Januar 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du nur auf IOs per Modbus zugreifen willst, dann ist ein nackter Buskoppler einfacher.
> Ich glaub da müsste ein 750-362 (ohne Garantie) passen.
> Oder du holst dir aus der Bucht einen alten 750-841 oder 842. da ist der Modbus-Zugriff auch deutlich einfacher als bei den PFC.


Dann fehlt mir aber die optionale PLC. Deshalb hatte ich im Vorfeld schon Richtung 750-880 geschaut, mit dem ich etwas unkomplizierter auf die Modbus Adressen hätte zugreifen können.



holgermaik schrieb:


> Wenn du also mit ecockpit nicht zurecht kommst, wird es mit Codesys 3.5 schon gar nichts.


"mit ecockpit nicht zurecht kommen" ist etwas hart ausgedrückt. Aller Anfang ist halt schwer und nicht immer gleich von Erfolg gekrönt.
Jedoch bin ich mittlerweile weiter gekommen und die Basis ist schon mal vorhanden.
In Sachen Programmierumgebung muss ich mir noch mal einen Kopf machen, was für mich am sinnvollsten ist.

Ich danke Euch schon mal für die Infos.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## holgermaik (7 Januar 2020)

> mit ecockpit nicht zurecht kommen" ist etwas hart ausgedrückt.


das sollte nur die Abstufung zu Codesys ausdrücken. Ist auf keinen Fall persönlich gemeint


----------

